# Best Places to Visit in Florida



## talkamotta (Nov 19, 2011)

Many people when they think of Florida its all about Mickey or the Amusement Parks.  

What is your favorite things or places in Florida:

1. Longboat Key/ Siesta Key/ Anna Maria Island

2. St. Augustine area - so much history and they have a big fort in the middle of thier city

3. Punta Gorda - that would be my place to live.  Such a quaint little town

My favorite thing to do in Florida is to relax.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Nov 19, 2011)

talkamotta said:


> Many people when they think of Florida its all about Mickey or the Amusement Parks.
> 
> What is your favorite things or places in Florida:
> 
> ...



Agree with you!  So much so, that we bought a place in Sarasota - only 4 miles from beautiful Siesta Key beach.  Favorite thing to do in Florida - walking the beach and looking for shells.  LOVED visiting St. Augustine and hope to get back there again.  Haven't been to Punta Gorda, so will need to check that out.  Cocoa Beach is also fun - will always remember watching a shuttle launch from the beach.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 19, 2011)

You are asking for as many answers as there are places in Florida.

My favorite place in Florida is where I live now.
Otherwise: The Keys (all of 'em), Sanibel-Captiva, Ocala Nat'l Forest.


----------



## Gophesjo (Nov 19, 2011)

*Speaking of Anna Maria...*

Anyone tracking the 2 BR summer week on Anna Maria on Ebay?  Looks nice, but not OF.


----------



## mecllap (Nov 19, 2011)

Places to visit:

The Everglades
Coral Castle
Dali Museum, St. Petersburg
Hemingway house, Key west (if you're a cat lover)
Lion Safari
Flamingo Gardens (and various other similar places)
Kennedy Space Center
Beaches
the fake dinosaur place near Plant City
etc.

I could visit Florida for months, (but don't think I want to live there) (and I routinely visit WDW/US/IOA -- but there are tons more places to enjoy as well).


----------



## Dori (Nov 19, 2011)

We love Florida, especially Siesta Key and Sanibel. We enjoy escaping from the winter so much that we purchased a mobile home in a lovely 55plus park in Sebring. We have friends there and have met many more great people through them. I love the social life there- golfing, dinners out with friends, dances, card nights. That was (to me) one of the drawbacks of spending 6 weeks in timeshares.You are never in one place long enough to get to know people.

Dori


----------



## dwojo (Nov 19, 2011)

My favorite place in Florida is whatever is my next vacation destination in Florida is. I do like St. Augustine.


----------



## Bwolf (Nov 20, 2011)

Sanibel.  We bought resale there.


----------



## siesta (Nov 20, 2011)

For me its all about fishing in the keys, or living it up in Miami. I could go for a cuban sammich right about now.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 21, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> You are asking for as many answers as there are places in Florida.
> 
> My favorite place in Florida is where I live now.
> Otherwise: The Keys (all of 'em), Sanibel-Captiva, Ocala Nat'l Forest.



so where do you live now and can you meet with other TUGGERS in January in Orlando?


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 21, 2011)

Dori said:


> That was (to me) one of the drawbacks of spending 6 weeks in timeshares.You are never in one place long enough to get to know people.
> 
> Dori



Hi dori
Never say Never! :whoopie:


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 21, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> You are asking for as many answers as there are places in Florida.
> 
> My favorite place in Florida is where I live now.
> Otherwise: The Keys (all of 'em), Sanibel-Captiva, Ocala Nat'l Forest.



My son and dil lived in Ocala, still own a home there they cant sell.  Im sure with my retirement there will be a time I will go out there to help them repair/repaint, etc  Maybe that wont be such a bad idea. 

  Never would have thought of Ocala Ntl Forest.  I will have to check it out.  

Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 21, 2011)

I live about two hours North of Orlando, in the vicinity of Gainesville.
I won't say more lest one of you track me down and try to move in.
Can't get away in January... Its "tax season" and DW is an accountant. 

Ocala Nat'l. Forest is like what I'd imagine the original Florida to be...
Canoing Juniper Springs, Alexander Springs, and Ocklawaha River.
Hiking on the Florida Trail and traipsing thru seldom seen prairies.
Boating on Salt Springs Run and Lake Kerr...

_Not eggsactly Tuscany, but it has its moments._


----------



## Don (Nov 22, 2011)

siesta said:


> For me its all about fishing in the keys, or living it up in Miami. I could go for a cuban sammich right about now.



Eating one right now, as a matter of fact.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 22, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> I live about two hours North of Orlando, in the vicinity of Gainesville.
> I won't say more lest one of you track me down and try to move in.
> Can't get away in January... Its "tax season" and DW is an accountant.
> 
> ...



THANKS MUCH....


----------

